# Need Help Matching up Lionel Engines & Tenders



## Rideauwrangler (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi Everyone; I've got 6 Lionel O gauge, 3-track Engines & 6 Lionel O gauge 3-track Tenders but have no idea which ones go together. I'm hoping the experts here can help me match them up? Thanks. PM me if you like. Also; if anyone can give me an idea of the values of these pieces I'd be very greatful. 

*Here are the Engines*

Model 2065 Engine








Model 2046 Engine








Model 1656 Engine








Model 675 Engine








Model 224 Engine








Model 623 Engine









*Here are the Tenders*

Model 46086 Tender








Model 6466T Tender








Model 2671 W tender (one of two of the same)








Model 2671 W Tender (Two of Two of the same)








Model 2671 I Tender








Unknown Model Tender


----------



## Lownen (Mar 28, 2008)

First loco, 2065, looks like the one here and here.

Second one looks like this.

Simply go to eBay and search on Lionel 2065, Lionel 2046, etc. That's what I did to find these.

Notice that some sellers are more knowledgeable and will give you more information than others.

Oh... and loco #6 is a diesel, so I don't think it should have a tender. You may be missing a steam loco somewhere.

Best!


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Using the website I mentioned in your General Discussion thread, I matched some of them up... One question, do any of the tenders have whistles? If one has a whistle it will be considerably heavier than a tender without a whiste, and it will also have pick-up rollers on the trucks...


The 224 engine technically goes with a 2466 tender, but I would stick it with the 6466 tender since the only difference between the two is the number... Also because both this locomotive and tender do not have any white paint on them...

The 623 diesel switcher does not have a tender just like Lownen said above...

The 675 engine goes with the 2466 or 6466 tender, and this is what your "unknown" tender would go with... The unknown tender is not a 6466 as has the handrails on the end... I can not find which specific tender has this feature though, but there is no difference in the bodies...

The 1656 engine (called a switcher) goes with the 46086 tender, although are you sure that is the correct number on the tender?

Now both the 2046 and 2065 engines are supposed to have 2046 tenders... Those tenders look like the 2671's but have two axle trucks instead of three... Are you sure that your "2671W (two of two of the same)" is not a 2046 tender? Anyways, the 2671 tenders went with the turbine engines which Lionel made...

I do not know, personally I would consider selling the 2046 locomotive, the 2065 locomotive, and the three 2671's seperatly, then sell the others in the sets which I mentioned... That white paint on the steamers and tenders, and the yellow paint on the diesel switcher will probably hurt the value a little, but they should still fetch your friend a pretty penny


----------



## Lownen (Mar 28, 2008)

From the photos the tenders you have labeled 2671W appear to have center pickup rollers. I would guess that they have whistles. It looks like the others do not, except for the 46086, on which I see no pickup rollers, but which appears to have electrical connections that would run to its loco.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Lownen said:


> From the photos the tenders you have labeled 2671W appear to have center pickup rollers. I would guess that they have whistles.


Where are these pickup rollers that you see? You can not see them unless the tender is on its side


----------



## Rideauwrangler (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks for the info Boston&Main & Lownen! I'm glad to see I came to the right place.


----------



## Lownen (Mar 28, 2008)

Glad to be of help Rideauwrangler. You might look at the back ends of the locomotives and see if any have sockets to plug those tender wires into.

Boston&Main... this sure looks like a single-roller pickup to me:


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Lownen said:


> Boston&Main... this sure looks like a single-roller pickup to me:


Hehehe, that is not an electrical pickup... I do not know what the proper term for that is though, it is part of the tender design though... These are the pickups


----------



## Rideauwrangler (Apr 4, 2008)

I was going to start another new thread but I don't want to get too crazy on my first day! 

I've been researching items on the net and eBay and I still have so many questions for you guys; one in particular is I see a lot of "HO Weston Campbell" people used in model rail roads going for what I consider pretty high prices ($15-$25 for one figure). I've got a bag of probably 50 die-cast metal people, all types; how can I identify what they are? Any resources for this kind of thing? I couldn't find anything for "HO Weston Campbell".


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Rideauwrangler said:


> I was going to start another new thread but I don't want to get too crazy on my first day!


Don't be shy, we like to see new threads :thumbsup:

I do not want to answer anything about the HO stuff as I know absolutely nothing about that scale, LOL...


----------



## Lownen (Mar 28, 2008)

Boston&Maine said:


> Hehehe, that is not an electrical pickup... I do not know what the proper term for that is though, it is part of the tender design though...


Here's a better image.

Seeing it more clearly I believe it's a water scoop.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Well that does make a lot of sense... You learn something new everyday!


----------



## Rideauwrangler (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your input!


----------



## fourthrail (Sep 3, 2009)

That is meant to represent a water scoop. This device, on the prototype, allowed the tender to scoop water at speed from a trough of water between the rails, eliminating the need for a stop to refill the tender.
Mike


----------



## jetmech (Dec 5, 2009)

The thingy you have circled as the pickup roller is the water scoop. These are seen on 2046 tenders unless of course it's missing. Ed Guess I forgot to read page 2.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

jetmech said:


> The thingy you have circled as the pickup roller is the water scoop. These are seen on 2046 tenders unless of course it's missing. Ed Guess I forgot to read page 2.


What do you mean by your last sentence?
You mean me?

Did you happen to see the date that that thread was posted?

2008.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

big ed said:


> What do you mean by your last sentence?
> You mean me?
> 
> Did you happen to see the date that that thread was posted?
> ...


I am pretty sure that he meant Ed to mean edit... He read through the first page and posted a reply to the question, not realizing that someone had already answered it on the next page of posts...


----------



## jetmech (Dec 5, 2009)

Ed is my name, not edit and no I didn't read the date, so I have returned to the village where they have been searching for their idiot. Ed


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Either way, I'm glad that thread got brought forward----I'd never heard of scoop tenders. "allowed the tender to scoop water at speed from a trough of water between the rails..." Man, I'll bet that was one big jolt when the scoop hit the water! I'll bet they didn't try that on passenger trains!


----------



## BWA (Jun 16, 2012)

It was use especially on express passenger trains, so, they didn't have to stop so many times.

With the mass of a steam engine, pulling 12-14 heavyweight 80 foot passenger cars (prolly around 1500 tons), you wouldn't even feel that.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

BWA said:


> It was use especially on express passenger trains, so, they didn't have to stop so many times.
> 
> With the mass of a steam engine, pulling 12-14 heavyweight 80 foot passenger cars (prolly around 1500 tons), you wouldn't even feel that.


BWA, Reckers must have passed away, he has not logged on or answer PM's since 2012.

But you are right. :smokin:


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

Go to www.postwarlionel.com/steam.html.

There is a listing of the locos by number and the tenders that go with them.


----------

